# RCMP and Peacekeeping



## Red (4 Jul 2000)

I have noticed that whenever a posting on The War Diary or message on the mailing list mentions the RCMP the following postings are a little negative.  Is there any tension between CF personal and members of the RCMP?  If so then does this tension interfere with actions on peacekeeping missions?


----------



## Gunner (4 Jul 2000)

I never really noticed any negative comments about the RCMP in the War Diary.  However, to add my comments:

It is a common misconception amongst the media that the RCMP are peacekeepers.  Indeed most media don‘t understand that we are merely soldiers conducting different types of missions from traditional (Cyprus) peace keeping, to peace maintenance (Bosnia), to peace enforcement (Somalia and perhaps the Gulf War and Korea).  These are military operations and the RCMP do not participate as such.  

The current "soft power" agenda of the government sees all types of government agencies working at "nation building" of "failed states".  Failed states are ones that can be described as states that the central government has disappeared or has lost the ability to control the country.  All government agencies have a role in providing assistance to "get the country on its feet".  The military can enforce a peace (as we do in Bosnia), however, we cannot rebuild a country as we do not have those skills, the organization, or the mandate.  

The RCMP are important members of the "nation building" agendas of international agencies and governments.  For instance, the International Police Task Force (IPTF) the RCMP (I think it is 20 or so RCMP serving in Bosnia) are there to facilitate the restoration of the Bosnian Police Force.  They are unarmed and serve as advisors/overseers.  

I would be surprised if anyone held animousity toward the RCMP, as by all accounts I‘ve heard, they are well regarded.  Based on my experience, I think they are often placed in as difficult or more difficult circumstances then soldiers are.  It‘s one think to be placed in a hostile environment with 1500 of your closest friends at your disposal.  It‘s another to be placed (by yourself) in a regional police centre to establish a professional police force with alot of cronyism and ethnic tensions.  The members of the IPTF who are there to do the same job that you are, often bring more problems with them.

Cheers!


----------



## bossi (4 Jul 2000)

Heck ... some of my best friends are Mounties ... (chuckle)
Well, not really - but I just wanted to make a point.

I once spent three months working with some RCMP, and had no complaints with any of them.  We all recognised we were from two distinct organisations, each with respective strengths and weaknesses.  Thus, we worked together as a team.  Full stop.

Since then, I‘ve done some training with other RCMP - same story - both groups acknowledged our organisations were different, and "vive la difference" (chuckle - they liked our method of house-clearing vs. theirs ...).

As long as this is kept in mind, I believe we get along just splendidly.

One interesting observation, however - the RCMP were paid overtime, whereas the soldiers working alongside them received only "TD" (hardly equitable, in my humble opinion, but that wasn‘t the Mounties fault - in fact, they pooled some money out of their own pockets to show their appreciation to the hard-working soldiers at the end of the operation - a real class act).

Dileas Gu Brath
Mark Bossi, Esquire


----------



## Red (5 Jul 2000)

Sorry, I didn‘t mean to point the finger at any CF personnal.  Thanks for the insight guys!

Regards!


----------



## radik_man (23 Jul 2000)

RCMP and the Canadian Forces complement each other in several different scenarios.     In fact, you‘d be surprised on just how much coordination exists between the RCMP and the CF; whether through the Emergency Prepardness Canada, the Communications Security Establishment (CSE), and contingency planning for domestic (civil) unrest.  

A very interesting thing is that the RCMP is structured very much like a military organization.  They DON‘T have the option of being AWOL... it is a criminal offence on the books!!!...try and find that with other ‘civilian‘ law enforcement agencies...... They also have a Queen‘s Commission for its "officers"... again, unique compared to the Surete de Quebec, the MUC Police, or the Ottawa-Carleton PD...    They are indeed very militaristic in custom and tradition, and that allows us in many to speak the same "lingo" with them.... and we can understand them..     Several US Law Enforcement officers I have discussions with always talk about the RCMP and how "military" and "structured" they are...  some think the CF and the Mounties are part of the same outfit!!!

Also,  get this....     An RCMP Commissioned Officer (rank of Inspector) is the Commanding Officer (CO) a Canadian Forces Unit..... the Canadian Forces National Investigative Service...   and his senior is B.Gen Samsom, the CF Provost Marshal....     Very close indeed..    and it should be...   

Cheers.


----------



## Mr Magoo (24 Jul 2000)

Historically the RCMP were a part of the CAF until 
around 1925.  They wear the yellow cavalry stripe 
on their trousers.  At the time of the Riel rebellions 
they had cavalry, and artillery.


----------

